# A Pair for the Peanut Lovers



## capsoda (Dec 1, 2005)

This is a pair of my favorites, Jumbo Peanut Butter.  Frank Tea and Spice put these out in the 20s and 30s. The elephant was one of those, "I'll never dig one of those up" things that I dug up the very next day. Must have made a strange noise cause my wife and all the other diggers thought I was having a stroke. [&:] Scared the crap out of all of them. [sm=lol.gif]  Spooky Huh. [8|]


----------



## madman (Dec 1, 2005)

yo cap nice nice nice!!! love finding those jumbos!! the figural elephant is so cool damn !!im jealous  mike


----------



## capsoda (Dec 1, 2005)

We dug a pile of Jumbos in several sizes off one lot, including a very light ice blue. I'll have to put up a pic of all my Frank Tea and Spice stuff for ya.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Dec 3, 2005)

Those jumbos are sweet! Do you want to sell any? I've got a few I'll have to dig them out and post a pic.


----------



## madman (Dec 3, 2005)

yo cap yes lets see those pix  mike


----------

